# Project: "glovebow"



## Aleister (May 3, 2012)

Hi Guys!

After seeing "Big Sandy's" nice Gloveshot variant, I really wanted to build one of these myself, but I also decided to build a slingbow as my next project. So, I thought, why not make both in one.

On the picture, you can see the current state of my "Glovebow". The blank shape is still very crude. I will laminate another layer of multiplex to each of the side elements to further stabilize the fork and cover the ugly screws.









For my Glovebow, I didn't use a leather hand brace. Instead, I designed a kind of arch which contains a circular hole for my arrow rest. On "youtube", I found a homemade slingbow, were toothbrushes were used to build a whisker-biscuit-like arrow rest (brilliant idea, Mr. "Alukuchen"!). I made it from 3 layers of 12 mm multiplex. The middle layer contains 3 grooves for the toothbrush-parts.









I will keep you up to date. Thanks for watching!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

looking forward to seeing its progress, and put into action

LGD


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I will be looking forward to seeing this shoot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Terrific! I'm interested in this. Nice job so far.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking good so far. I will be interested to see how it shoots.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

cool project bro! looking forward to seeing it shoot!


----------

